# Schöne Gui machen?



## fresh-bob (14. Dez 2007)

HI,
Ich weiss jetzt nun wie man Buttons erstellt mit new JButton.
Ich würde ,aber grafisch ansprechendere Anwendungen schreiben ... wie macht man so Gui's wie bei Winamp `?
mfg
n00ki3


----------



## Prusik (14. Dez 2007)

Hallo fresh-bob

Was willst du konkret? eine Einführung, wie man GUIs macht? oder was? Denn nur ein JButton bringt ja noch keinen Frühling  

Falls du gerne etwas zusammenklickst, kann ich dir NetBeans empfehlen... Jedoch wirklich gute GUIs wie bei Winamp wirst du dort wohl nicht ohne ein paar Zeilen code zu schreiben hinbekommen...

Die Frage stellt sich mir wirklich, was du eigentlich genau wissen willst...


----------



## fresh-bob (15. Dez 2007)

Mit Winamp meinte ich ein Beispiel ,dass keine "Öde" Gui hat.
man kann skins dafür erstellen --- 
und die buttons sind schön-

Ich will weg von dieser art von GUI:
http://jdx.sourceforge.net/jd4x-doc/v02stable/applet_native.gif
http://www.pitman.co.za/projects/charva/images/java1.png

und eher grafisch ansprechendere fenster und button haben :
http://www.neuste-info.de/Download/Plug-winamp.gif
http://www.russellbeattie.com/notebook/images/azureus.gif
http://www.cdr-zone.com/images/news/00001583.JPG


----------



## JPKI (15. Dez 2007)

Tja, dann wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als GUI-Programmierung zu lernen, deine eigenen Subklassen der Swing-Komponenten oder der eines anderen GUI-Toolkits zu schreiben und darin festzulegen, wie diese Komponenten auszusehen haben.

Beispiel:

```
public class MyButton extends javax.swing.JButton {

  public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {

  //Hier halt zeichnen
}
}
```

Und dann halt adden...


----------



## fresh-bob (15. Dez 2007)

Ist es nicht einfacher Bilder zu machen und diese dann als Buttons zu benutzen ?
Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht 
Ein konkretes Beispiel wäre ganz hilfreich ^^


----------



## JPKI (15. Dez 2007)

Wenn du ein Bild von einem Button hast, dann zeichne es doch einfach in der paintComponent()-Methode deiner JButton-Subklasse.
Es sei noch gesagt, dass diese Art der GUI-Programmierung sehr aufwendig ist und viel Zeit und Arbeit in Anspruch nimmt, weil du alle deine Komponenten selbst "zeichnen" musst.


----------



## fresh-bob (15. Dez 2007)

gibt es vllt ein Bespiel von einer schönen GUI in  Java ?
Ich kenne keins.
Winamp wurde ja nich in Java geschrieben ...


----------



## Joker (15. Dez 2007)

was ist schön?

Du kannst dir ja mal die diversen Look&Feels anschauen, vielleicht ist ja was "schönes" dabei (googlen nach "java lookandfeel").

z.B. 
https://substance.dev.java.net/
oder auch das demnächst neue Standard L&F http://www.jasperpotts.com/blog/category/nimbus/


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Dez 2007)

Du kannst dir Grafiken entwerfen, die du dann deinen JButtons zuweist.
Dazu kannst du bereits die Konstruktormethode nutzen.


```
JButton button = new JButton(new ImageIcon("bild.jpg"));
```

Einen Hintergrund für dein Fenster kannst du entweder mit einem JWindow und/oder einem JPanel erzeugen, in dem du in der paintComponent()-Methode die Grafiken für Rahmen etc. zeichnest.


```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
   super.paintComponent(g);
   g.drawImage(bild, xPos, yPos, this);
}
```


----------



## Beni (15. Dez 2007)

Jamp ist Winamp ähnlich, und in Java geschrieben. Ob dir der Autor allerdings den Quellcode zeigt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## fresh-bob (15. Dez 2007)

HEY . 
Genau diese Art von GUI meinte ich 
Alle 3 tipps sind hilfreich.
Werde mich mal gleich ransetzen und etwas experimentieren 
DANKE!!


----------

